# Working Abroad as a emt



## krave

Can anyone lead me in the right direction to finding emt-b jobs in countries other that the U.S.A I was told a little about Kuwait but was curious about looking in to it a little closer also any other countries.

If anyone has any info or stories they can share that would be great.


Thanks Gary


----------



## Epi52

You can look at GW, as far as I know they are one of the only employers to utilize EMT-B's, but otherwise there is very little out there. 

http://www.gwemed.edu/worldwide_medical_services/remote_clinical_services.aspx 

You'll see there are almost no opportunities for overseas EMT's unless you have something else to bring to the table, special forces military experience, etc. You would also need some experience in a 911 system, depending on where you apply usually 2 years plus.  Sorry man, there isn't anything really out there.


----------



## MochaRaf

I believe there are a few oil companies abroad who hire EMT-Bs from time to time, but I believe the majority of the clinical staff are medics. I guess that this  really doesn't help all too much considering it is rather rare to get hired on an oil rig with anything less than a medic cert.

I personally know someone who is a medic for one of these oil companies outside of Venezuela. Although I could not tell you his salary, I can imagine that it would be far more than most places would pay stateside. He said that they rotate between 6 weeks on the rig and 6 weeks off, and most of his job entails injury prevention more so than actual injuries.

Anyways, back on topic... If I remember correctly, I did have someone from Texas A&M tell me that there are a few Caribbean governments that were looking for EMT-Bs with experience for government funded organizations. One such organization was called something along the lines of the National Emergency Task Force of St. Lucia. I wish I had more information for you, but I never really looked into it any further.


----------



## SkiMedic

You can probably forget about Kuwait. The DOD contractor there is ITT and they are in the process of replacing all of the American EMT's with "EMT equivalents" from the Filipines. EMS for the US Army bases there is sub-contracted to George Washington Univerity, You can check the web site to see if they're hiring: www.gwdocs.com. 

As you can see from other posts here, most jobs for basics are PSD or Private Security Detail which means you have to be a shooter. They strongly prefer ex-military with a combat specialty. Somebody they know can function while under attack. 

Google search "overseas EMT jobs" will get you to a few recruiters. Try:

ITT Exellis
Remote Medical
International SOS 

They seem to be the big dogs. 

Good luck.


----------



## cougar

*How Do You Get On a List?*

h34r:I'd really like to do some overseas assignments.  17 years EMT-I, EMS educator, Spanish is passable and improving (I can read a newspaper and chat up the merchants) Also, Dive Master, investigator and very weird resume.  Harmless looking mature female. Sure would like to get on the list for employer who needs  diverse talents.  Have passport, will travel.


----------



## Freezerburn007

i know that this post is old but did you ever find anything overseas? honestly, just curious. thank you for your time and service.


----------

